# cooler effekt/filter - wie auch immer



## thally (22. März 2003)

Hi Folks,

Ich hab ein super-geiles Foto von Che Guevara entdeckt. Da wurde ein Effekt eingebaut, der es mir richtig angetan hat.

Ich hab jetzt mal versucht, den Effekt nachzubauen, habe es aber nicht hinbekommen.

Habt Ihr ein rat? Ich meine den Effekt direkt auf Ernesto!

Danke für Eure hilfe und Tipps.

Hier der Link


----------



## Lord Brain (22. März 2003)

Ich würde das für den Effekt "Technodots" halten...
Such mal bei Google danach, falls dir meine "Schnellsuchergebnisse" nicht ausreichend weiterhelfen.

Klick
Klick


----------



## supersonix (22. März 2003)

thx für die links, Lord Brain


----------



## thally (22. März 2003)

Hi Lord Brain,

danke für dein Kommentar.

Technodots ist mir auch in den Sinn gekommen. Aber das Problem bei dem ganzen ist ja, dass beim Anwenden dieses Effekts, ja auch die Schatten vom Protrait mit berücksichtig werden müssen/sollten.

Haste da noch 'nen weiteren Tipp?

Gruss, Thally


----------



## Lord Brain (22. März 2003)

Da wo die Schatten sind könnte man noch'n bisschen drüber brushen, damit das Ganze an der Stelle etwas "dicker" aussieht.

Dazu könnte man entweder die "TechnoDots"-Ebene an sich überpinseln oder noch 'ne Ebene drunter legen, die man je nach Anforderung einfärbt oder nicht.


----------



## addïct (22. März 2003)

Bild nehmen (z.B. das) 
In Graustufen umwandeln
Mit Pipette Schatten auf der Wange auswählen
Auswahl -> Farbbereich auswählen (100)
Auswahl -> Auswahlvergrößern (5px)
Kopieren 
Einfügen
Filter -> Vergröberungsfilter -> Farbraster (4px)
Ebenenmodus: Ineinander Kopieren

Das sieht dann so aus:


----------



## thally (22. März 2003)

Hi,

Super Gut! Danke!

Gruss, thally


----------

